# Transporting your quad to Ontario???Help



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok need some help all, I'm not in here very often but hoping that some can help me out. I as well did some searches in here and could not find anything.
I am taking my quad with me to Ontario then across to Quebec for a Spring Bear Hunt!
1.) What are the current requirements to bring it across??

2. Any forms or fee's that need to be paid??

3). Does anyone have any experience taking a John Deere Gator over to Ontario?? (Problem here is there is no title, no registration, basically no nothing)??
I called a canadian number today and it was automated, want to guess how productive that was?.......:banghead3 

Maybe if we could get some great answers on this thread the Mods could make it a sticky??

Thanks in advance everyone!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Last time I went to Canada with a quad all I did was cross the border with it on a trailer. I remember having to buy a permit to ride the trails though. But man that was like 14 years ago.


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

have to have insuarance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

I would stop into customs on the American side and fill out a form to prove that you brought the machine into Canada from the States, I don't remember what the forms called but they'll know. If you get it muddy make sure you wash it, I got some crap when I tried to bring mine through when it was muddy.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

hunterjb6 said:


> Ok need some help all, I'm not in here very often but hoping that some can help me out. I as well did some searches in here and could not find anything.
> I am taking my quad with me to Ontario then across to Quebec for a Spring Bear Hunt!
> 1.) What are the current requirements to bring it across??
> 
> ...


I was OK until I read #3.

You are absolutely required to have a title for your Gator under Michigan law. You dont need to carry the title when your operating the Gator, but you definaltly are required to TITLE it.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input!! I will check into the form as well. I just want to make sure we have our "i's" dotted and our "T's" crossed! Don't want to have any issues when we get there our coming back! Seems like I have found a few things on the internet from years ago 2001-2005 but really nothing recently.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

need proof of ownership. co gave buddies a hard time last year


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Might carry your title also, or a copy, just for proof. 

Need helmets also.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone that has replied!! We will be taking our titles/registration, proof of insurance, and also helmets of course. We should be good to go!


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

hunterjb6 said:


> Thanks everyone that has replied!! We will be taking our titles/registration, proof of insurance, and also helmets of course. We should be good to go!


 I talked to a CO up there last year and he said the main things are just what you said, Liabilty Insurance,helment registration/title. If you have a current sticker from Michigan they honor that!


Good Luck!

Mark


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

have a buddy who is a CO in Michigan
and he contacted co-worked in St.Clair County who told him
that all they should need are 2 things.

1) proof of insurance
2) current orv sticker from michigan, thats good enough
3) then just make sure you've got a helmet

but have never had a problem at border crossing into
canada or coming back, but they will ask you for both
license plates
on vehicle (if blocked becasue of trailer)
and trailer
so make sure you write both down and have with you

good luck!


----------

